# Attaching tubes with wooden balls or golf tees ?



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen reference to using 5/16 wooden balls or cut off golf tees to secure tubes to the forks ... somewhere in the Forum within the past few months. Today, I cannot find the posts. I have used the search feature with no luck.

I am interested in using tubes but am hesitant because of several comments about the use of steel balls as being "unsafe" in some cases.

Are the wooden balls or golf tees satisfactory and safe to use for attaching ?

Where can 5/16 wooden balls be obtained ? The golf tees are easy to get.

Thanks for any help.

twparish


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I can appreciate the dangers of the ball in tube method. But the second slingshot I ever made http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_733/tn_gallery_5713_733_413690.jpg

had what I think might be a safer way of doing it.

Unfortunately, in my innocence , I made the forks way too high for any serious rubber...but I think the fork attachment is fairly safe

Page 1 of my profile pics for a couple of full size pics


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I always like the idea of the ball-in-tube attachment method, but upon trying it for myself I found that the ball always seems to squeeze its way out to a dangerous position eventually. Even when folding the tubes over the forks.

Using the ball instead of a rod in the "matchstick method" may work ok.

Golf tees as some kind of tapered cotter pin should be better than the ball method.


----------

